# Mantis Spezialthread: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

hey, ich habe mich bei 18net.... naja nicht direkt angemeldet, ich habe die Anmeldung abgebrochen und habe nun einen "newsletter" mit meinem Kennwort und so bekommen, bin auf Newsletter abbestellen gegangen und habe noch einmal eine mail geschrieben, das ich sicher gehen möchte, dass mein Account gelöscht wurde. Ich habe mich nie eingeloggt dort und nur registriert. Die Registrierung is ja kostenlos, man bezahlt ja nur für die Dienstleistungen nich? also dürfte ich keine weiteren Probleme damit haben oder? 
Ich hab da schiss, weil mir das gleiche bei nbs24.net passiert is, dort hab ich mich aber glaub ich wirklich angemeldet... 
was tun?


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

Die schützen sich jetz ziemlich gut, ich habe mich versehentlich angemeldet und es dann aber vergessen, blöd wie ich bin... dann habe ich jetzt eine email bekommen, das ich innerhalb 7 tage 54 €überweisen soll und mein konto dann wieder aktiviert wird. Ich habe nichtsahnend zurückgeschrieben, das mir nichts der gleichenbewusst war und ob man das noch widerrufen kann, da kam gleich zurück, das ich das trotzdem bezalhen muss und schriftlich kündigen muss und dann die vertragsdauer von 24 Monaten erlischt. Heißt das ich muss tzortzdem weiter bezahlen, oder bin dann dort draußen?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Manti schrieb:


> Heißt das ich muss tzortzdem weiter bezahlen, oder bin dann dort draußen?


*gaaaaanz* heisser  Tipp, liest die vorhergehenden Postings da steht alles bereits ( zum x-ten Mal ) 
es macht wahrhaftig keinen Spass alles immer und  immer zu wiederholen


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ja bloß mein prob is, das ich heute spät. bezahlen muss... und meine frist morgen abgelaufen ist... und ich eigentlich keine zeit für so ein mist, ich weiß ich hab mir das selbst verbockt aber egal. Ich brauche ja nur eine schnelle präzise Antwort


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Auch wegen deiner  Eile werden wir uns  nicht einem anonymen User zuliebe mit einem Verstoss  
gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz in die Nesseln setzen. Mehr  als die vorstehenden Informationen gibt es
 nicht und  schon gar nicht individuelle Beratung 


*EOT *


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Es tut mir ja wirklich leid, und ich lese ja auch schon wie eine verrückte, aber ich kann leider nichts finden, das meiner sit. gerechtfertigt ist. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, ob ich mir fertig dort angemeldet hatte und das Datum war der 19.12.07, so stand es in der Mail die ich bekomen hab mit der Rechnung, dieses Datum kann gut möglich stimmen, ich weiß es nicht mehr .... na jedenfalls kann ich auch nicht mehr widerrrufen..... also bezahlen und kündigen? aber ich hab in den vorhergehenden Postings gelesen, dass ich nicht per Post kündigen soll... das verlangen die aber .. also was tun???

Tut mir wirklich leid, ich fitz mich ja schon durch die threads... aber bis jetz war noch nix brauchbares für mich dabei


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Manti schrieb:


> Tut mir wirklich leid, ich fitz mich ja schon durch die threads... aber bis jetz war noch nix brauchbares für mich dabei


Dann bist du bisher die einzige


Manti schrieb:


> .. also was tun???


1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also ich hab jetz nochma was geschrieben 




> Betreff: 	 Re: [Ticket#*****]
> Von: 	 "****" <*****@web.de>  	  	 ins Adressbuch
> 
> 11.02.08 14:11
> ...




Was sagt ihr dazu??? Also ich müsste wie gesagt morgen spätestens bezahlen


----------



## Niclas (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Manti schrieb:


> Also ich müsste wie gesagt morgen spätestens bezahlen


 Offensichtlich  hast du absolut nichts  verstanden. Was soll denn passieren 
wenn du es nicht tust? Holen die Beduinen ihre Kamele aus dem Briefkastenstall 
und kommen  hier angeritten? Mannoman :wall:


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*



Manti schrieb:


> was tun?


Kühlen Kopf bewahren, zurücklehnen und entspannt den Dingen harren, die da vielleicht kommen könnten.


----------



## skater (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Jede unnötige E-Mail mit denen ist im Grunde Zeitverschwendung, da der Widerruf von denen eh nicht akzeptiert wird.
Ausserdem, wie man hier schon öfters gesehen hat, werden Textbausteine zurück versendet.


> Bla bla
> E-Mail erhalten, Widerruf nicht gültig...
> Bestehen weiterhin auf unsere Forderung.





			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


Einfach das mal lesen!


----------



## katzenjens (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Manti schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu??? Also ich müsste wie gesagt morgen spätestens bezahlen



Wer sagt denn ausser der Anbieter dass Du bis spätestens morgen bezahlen sollst?! Wem schenkst Du mehr Glauben, dem Anbieter, der soviel Geld wie möglich zusammenkratzen will und sich hinter der Anonymität versteckt oder der Community hier, welche Dich mehrfach mit der Nase drauf gestossen hat, was zu tun ist. Der Link und die Videos sprechen eine derart klare Sprache, dass es jeder ausnahmslos raffen sollte. :wall:

Nicht alles, wo das Wort "Rechnung", "Mahnung", gerichtliche Drohung usw. steht, ist wörtlich zu nehmen. Es ist in erster Linie bedrucktes Papier bzw. als EMail ein paar wirre Zahlenfolgen aus dem Netz. Die Drohungen von denen ist nix weiter wert als die Drohung eines Kleinkindes, die Welt zu zerstören weil Mutti es ins Bett schicken will.

 Warum wollen Betroffene immer wieder nutzlosen Kontakt zu den Nutzlosanbietern aufnehmen?

Verzweifelte Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich laub ihr versteht mich ebensowenig wie ich euch. Ich habe mich nunmal dort angemeldet, ich weiß ja nich ob die das irgendwie nachprüfen können oder so...


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unerklärliche Lastschrift  von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über € 9,95*

also können die mir nix... solange ich mich nich einlogge und dort was nutze oder?


----------



## skater (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wie zigtausende vor dir auch (schau dir nur diesen thread an)
Von daher die von mir geposteten Links lesen / anschauen.
Dabei Kaffee oder tee trinken und immer ruhig bleiben


----------



## fvf-1880 (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

noch mal ganz langsam:

- du hast vor der Anmeldung den Kostenhinweis gesehen und verstanden?
- du hast dich angemeldet und warst damit einverstanden, die Kosten zu bezahlen?
- du hast die Leistung/Ware erhalten, welche dir versprochen wurde?

Kannst du alle Fragen mit "Ja" beantworten? 

Wenn nicht, würde ich mir persönlich das mit der Bezahlung ganz stark überlegen...


----------



## Immo (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Manti schrieb:


> i Ich habe mich nunmal dort angemeldet, ich weiß ja nich ob die das irgendwie nachprüfen können oder so...


Zigtausende haben sich angemeldet.  Warum glaubst du ein Sonderfall zu sein?
Und selbst wenn sie es könnten, es würde keinerlei  Unterschied machen
gestatte  die  Bemerkung: Du nervst!


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



> - du hast vor der Anmeldung den Kostenhinweis gesehen und verstanden?
> - du hast dich angemeldet und warst damit einverstanden, die Kosten zu bezahlen?
> - du hast die Leistung/Ware erhalten, welche dir versprochen wurde?



zu 1. Nein
zu 2. ebenfalls nein... da ich den kostenhinweis ja nich gesehen habe...
zu 3. ich habe nie etwas genutzt... bzw. habe mich nie wieder eingeloggt... also auch nein



Ich finds halt nur komisch ds nie zu bezahlen, weil ich ja genau weiß, DASS ich mich angemeldet habe.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Manti schrieb:


> Ich finds halt nur komisch ds nie zu bezahlen, weil ich ja genau weiß, DASS ich mich angemeldet habe.


was willst du eigentlich? Hinweise hast du  ohne  Ende  bekommen.  Es steht  bei 
dir ob du mit deinem (völlig unnötig)  schlechten Gewissen leben kannst,  aber 
nerv  hier nicht weiter, sonst könnte ein ganz anderer  Eindruck entstehen. 
( den ich schon seit geraumer Zeit habe..)


----------



## skater (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Du hast dich angemeldet - soweit so gut.
Kann ja mal passieren.
Nun, da stand *kein* Kostenhinweis.
Und nun, wieso sollst du da nun etwas bezahlen nur weil die in den AGB oder irgendwo versteckt meinen, man müsste was bezahlen?

Und nun zum letzten Male:



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Das lesen:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> 2) Das schauen:
> http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

@ Manti, es geht nicht darum, dass was bezahlt werden muss, nur weil eine Rechnung kommt sondern darum, dass etwas bezahlt werden muss, wenn ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag besteht.
Du verneinst wichtige Vertragsbestandteile erkannt zu haben. Also frage dich nun mal selbst, ob das ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag ist, bei dem beide Vertragspartner (der Anbieter und der Abnehmer) eine übereinstimmende Willenserklärung bei der Anmeldung abgegeben haben.


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

okok.... sry wenn ich euch nerve, aber wie sicher jedem geht einem das erstma schon nah... also werde ich erst einmal nichts unternehmen.... danke für eure Hilfe und nochma sry


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Manti schrieb:


> aber wie sicher jedem geht einem das erstma schon nah...


wieso das erste Mal?  im Nachbarthread "Unerklärliche Lastschrift von Vanilla Verlag " 
bist  du doch auch "dran/drin"


Manti schrieb:


> also können die mir nix... solange ich mich nich einlogge und dort was nutze oder?


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

von wegen man bekommt keine Antworten auf die E-mails 
ich habe soeben diese E-mail bekommen





> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigen, kostenlosen Testzugang oder der vorzeitig von Ihnen
> ...


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Manti schrieb:


> ich habe soeben diese E-mail bekommen


Und was hilft es, weiter nach schwachsinnigen Automatenschreiben zu betteln?


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

also muss ich es jetzt bezahlen und in den sauren Apfel beißen, das is das ganze Ding an der Sache, ich weiß ihr seht das anders, aber ich weiß wirklich nich ob es zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon auf der Startseite steht... also bin ich jetz dort drin verwickelt...


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Schwachsinnige Schreiben der vorstehenden Art werden hier seit Monaten abgekippt. Herr, lass Hirn regnen.


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich weiß, das habe ich mir alles schon einmal durchgelesen, jedoch wurde ja am rechten Bildrand darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das man 9€ im Monat bezalhen muss und in den AGB´s stehe es ja auch deutlich drin.... und somit haben se mich, soweit ich weiß... ich kann nicht sagen, es war verschleiert und wurde mir untergejubelt... ich habe echt ersucht alle schlüsse zu ziehen aus diesem Forum bis jetzt... jedoch hat mir noch nichts einen Ausweg aus dieser Situation gegeben.


----------



## katzenjens (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wenn mir nicht jeder Euro weh tun würde, der diesen "Anbietern" in den Rachen geworfen wird, dann würde ich schreien: "Zahlt doch alle!" . Soviel Gripsresistenz hat es verdient. :wall:

Aber wunder Dich nicht, dass auch nach Zahlung wieder Mahnungen kommen. Und nicht vergessen, alle 6 Monate wieder bezahlen. Vertrag ist Vertrag... wenn der Anbieter es sagt! Ein unbedachtes Kreuzchen, und Du hast alles verloren... wenn der Anbieter es sagt... 

Diese Anbieter leben von gripsresistenten Menschen wie Du, liebe(r) Manti. Und sie leben verdammt gut davon.

Ich gebe auf, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Vielleicht drehe ich noch ein "ich gebe auf"-Video

Oder bist Du vielleicht nur ein Troll ?!?!?

Genervte Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

jetzt überleg Dir noch einmal ganz genau, *warum* Du zahlen musst. Warum *ausgerechnet* Du. Was bei Dir *anders* war. Warum Du plötzlich meinst, der Preis sei Dir *deutlich genug mitgeteilt worden*. Und dann, als Kür: Überleg Dir mal, warum die Verbraucherzentralen allen Leuten ganz andere Dinge empfehlen, als zu zahlen.
Wenn Du dann immer noch glaubst, dass ich Recht habe - dann werde ich sofort Politiker.


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Manti, ich habe das irgendwo schon mal geschrieben.
Manchmal kommen wir aus welchen Gründen auch immer an die ratsuchenden User nicht ran oder werden missverstanden oder sonst was. 

*Das ist ja kein Beinbruch. *

Du kannst immer noch Deinen persönlichen Fall von einem Anwalt oder einer Verbraucherzentrale prüfen lassen. Bei den Verbraucherzentralen kostet das je nach Bundesland etwa 6-12 Euro (kannste ja vorher fragen). Die dürfen und werden Dich persönlich  beraten und Dir genau sagen was zu tun ist. Eine Handvoll Leute mit Aboärger werden sich da sicherlich gemeldet haben, so dass die sich auch auskennen. Und wenn die sagen "zahlen" dann zahlste und wenn nicht dann nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Teleton schrieb:


> Und wenn die sagen "zahlen" dann zahlste und wenn nicht dann nicht.


Ist das fair?

Das arme Beratermensch der vz schreit stundenlang "Nicht zahlen" und Manti gefällt das immer noch nicht, weil ja unbedingt bezahlt werden will ...
:wall:

[email protected] sonstigen Opfer - aber manchmal ist das Leben echt schwer. Majestix würde seufzen "Ich bin müde. Sehr sehr müde ..."


----------



## Manti (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Der witz an der ganzen Sache is das man ja da aber nischt bezahlen kann, weil man keine Kontodaten hat und so ... und wenn man sich einloggen will mit dem Passwort dann geht das nicht. 

Und ich will es nich bezahlen, ich hab nur tierischen Schiss vor dem ganzen Scheiß, weil die ja meine ganzen richtigen Daten haben und sowas...


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ist das fair?
> Das arme Beratermensch der vz ...


Das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert. Die werden dafür bezahlt. Die kennen das. Jemanden klarzumachen dass er trotz schriftlicher Bestätigung von einem Postfach aus Holland keine 20.000 Euro gewonnen hat ist vermutlich ein blöderer Job. 


> "Ich bin müde. Sehr sehr müde ..."[


Jo

@Manti, leg Dich schlafen. Vor dem ganzen "Scheiß" brauchst Du keinen "Schiss" zu haben.Es geht nur um Geld nichts wirklich Schlimmes. Du solltest morgen schön früh aufstehen um einen Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale klarzumachen danach geht es Dir sicherlich besser.


----------

